# living in cyprus



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, my hubby and I are fed up with the UK and thinking of moving to a nicer country and climate, we have no language on english. I would love to hear from any expats living in Cyprus re: cost of living the pros and cons anything that you feel might be useful. We play golf and would like to know if the golf is expensive over there or not
thanks a lot
djam:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi, my hubby and I are fed up with the UK and thinking of moving to a nicer country and climate, we have no language on english. I would love to hear from any expats living in Cyprus re: cost of living the pros and cons anything that you feel might be useful. We play golf and would like to know if the golf is expensive over there or not
> thanks a lot
> djam:ranger:


Hi djam, 
Welcome to the forum.
I would suggest that you spend some time reading some of the thread on the Cyprus forum where I am sure you will find answers to a lot of your questions.
Once you have done that you can post any specific questions you have and people will be happy to answer.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi djam,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I would suggest that you spend some time reading some of the thread on the Cyprus forum where I am sure you will find answers to a lot of your questions.
> Once you have done that you can post any specific questions you have and people will be happy to answer.
> ...


Thanks Veronica, yes I did look after posting and found a lot of answers, are there
frequent low cost airlines to cyprus? for a semi retired person who likes to play golf were would you reccommend to live. Is golf expensive to either buy shares or green fees? thnaks again djam:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks Veronica, yes I did look after posting and found a lot of answers, are there
> frequent low cost airlines to cyprus? for a semi retired person who likes to play golf were would you reccommend to live. Is golf expensive to either buy shares or green fees? thnaks again djam:confused2:


The golf is fairly expensive but it depends on which course you play at.
I beleive that Tsada is not as expensive as Aphrodite hills to play at so a good area to live would be somewhere like Tsada, Polemi, Stroumbi or Kallepia.
There are more low cost flights than we used to have with people like easy jet and jet 2 now flying into paphos.

Regards Veronica


----------

